# Blazer 9mm ammo report



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Was out at the range yesterday. It was a sunny 4 degrees C here in the Great White North, and for us, that's some fine outdoor range time. I didn't even need to wear my jacket.

I purchased some Blazer 124gr 9mm ammo the week before. At $13 for a box of 50, I couldn't go wrong. I think that's even less per round than the milsurp I run through my CZ-858. For target shooting, it's perfect. I thought I'd give the results of my findings.

I didn't have much time, and our range limits you to 5 rounds in the mag at a time, so that's a fair bit of reloading (+1 Maglula for that). I fired off 50 rounds of the Blazer, inspected my pistol, and then fired 50 rounds of Wolf (to see if the Blazer created any issues I'd notice), and back to the 50 rounds of Blazer. The Blazer I purchased was the kind with the non-reloadable aluminum casing, so I was a bit hesitant.

The pistol in question is a Smith & Wesson M&P9.

Long story short, and I know I haven't fired a ton of the Blazer through it, but my initial impressions are that the stuff works great. Not a single jam, hiccup, misfire, misfeed, nothing. Everything was nice and smooth each time. There was no increase in fouling vs premium brands I've used in the past, and no issues. I cleaned her up this morning, and it was just fine. In fact, after only 150 rounds it didn't look like it needed cleaning at all, for that matter. For the range, it was perfect.

Just my two cents for anyone looking for some cheap 9mm to burn up at the range with no problems. I'm quite happy with it.

Cannon


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Its is good ammo for exactly what you are using it for. I too use it for training and range time and rarely have any issue with it.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

I ran a couple of hundred rounds of it through my new P220. No hiccups and actually shot well.


----------

